# Omega Seamaster Repair



## daz (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello Everybody

This is my first post and I am looking for some assistance. I am restoring a mid 80s Seamaster Tropic CAL 1430 Quartz ETA 255.411. I have already restored the case and the bracelet and have ordered a new dial, hands and crystal. I am now working at the movement, I have fitted a new sliding pinion which got the hand adjustment working again. I now need to replace the rotor as the shaft at the top is broken. I was wondering if anybody could offer any assistance in refitting a new rotor. The problem I have is keeping the rotor central in order to get the train wheel bridge fitted. The rotor is pulled off line with the magnetism of the stator. Any help would be much appreciated. I hope to post some pictures when I have it completed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

daz said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> This is my first post and I am looking for some assistance. I am restoring a mid 80s Seamaster Tropic CAL 1430 Quartz ETA 255.411. I have already restored the case and the bracelet and have ordered a new dial, hands and crystal. I am now working at the movement, I have fitted a new sliding pinion which got the hand adjustment working again. I now need to replace the rotor as the shaft at the top is broken. I was wondering if anybody could offer any assistance in refitting a new rotor. The problem I have is keeping the rotor central in order to get the train wheel bridge fitted. The rotor is pulled off line with the magnetism of the stator. Any help would be much appreciated. I hope to post some pictures when I have it completed.


Too fiddly for me mate but :rltb: Welcome to the forum


----------



## daz (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks,

You are right about being fiddly, I have to use a viewing microscope to work at it.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi

Welcome! The only way you can locate the rotor pivots to the bridge jewel holes is by using a thin blade and sliding between the plates and moving the rotor until it locates, patience, a steady hand and microscope always help 

Good luck, you will do it.

Rob


----------



## daz (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Rob

Many thanks for your help, I will give it a go and let you know how I get on.

Darren


----------

